# Katie Scott in Chile /Creek photos



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

She is a young paddler that is pushing the sport. Pretty cool images from her trip to Chile along with some monster drops.

Team Dagger - News


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

Sweet drops - especially the big one!


----------

